# hi im new



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi just introducing myself..im 42 and hubby is 43,we met just over 3 years ago and he is my soul mate .we decided we would try fostering,as with my ex husband i had unexplained infertility,we had two lots of iui and i fell pregnant both times,but sadley at 5 and 6 weeks found out they were both eptopic and i lost both my tubes.
We had been told we could not get funding as hubby has 3 boys from prevouis marriage(who sadley because of a bitter ex we dont see)
anyway when i was 6 weeks away from turning 40 i found out law had changed and i was entitled to one free go of ivf with nhs,so we went to docs who refered us for test,6 months later i had not heard anything,so had to chase up docs,they then turned us down saying i was now 40 and hubby had kids with ex,we were told we could apeal so went to docs,he said "crap"lol,said you had to be 39 at time of applying and also its only if kids live with you,so we apealed an wahoo got a free go..
fast forward to june this year,had our free go only to find i only had 3 eggs and they were small,so was cancelled,went to follow up appointment last week and was told my eggs are no good,and only way we can have child is either egg doner or surrogate,we looked into ed,but felt because of my age it prob wasent a good idea,so are now considering surrogasy...
ive looked on the sites you say to and see you have to pay to join them,which isent a problem,"but"how much is it likely to cost us for surrogosy,we have no idea,we dont have much money,well £1,000 and im thinking that im probely not going to go any further then this message as its prob going to be thousands,just putting my feelers out at mo see whats about..i just want to be a mum,we have so much love to give..
sue x


----------



## Cariad_bach (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi hun and welcome.

Im really new so cant give advice at all...just wanted to say good luck with your journey


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks for your reply,wow thats a scary amount of money..looks like im definatly not going to be a mum then,end of road for me   
cant accept im never going to be a mum,but seems like im going to have too.....


----------

